# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Weird Puppet Dream

## PKJacker

"Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And if you gaze long enough into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you."

  I get home from school and my dad brings out an old puppet that he says is decently creepy. This worries my sister a little bit but I am quite curious what he will bring out. 
First he brings out the body which is in a blue puffy costume, like a clown outfit, and it starts to walk around on it's own a little and that makes me sister gasp in surprise, but I'm laughing at how awkward it looks while trying to walk around.

Then my dad finds the head of the puppet and right when he puts the head on the puppet changes completely and I have a feeling that the puppet is all wrong. My sister is already gone, and my dad disappeared somewhere but I hear my sister screaming. The puppet's body becomes very skinny and long and black, I don't know what it's face was like, or even the back of it's head for some reason, even in the dream I couldn't see it correctly. 

Right when it gets it's head it changes it's movements as well and I keep forgetting that the puppet is actually a puppet and not a real human, and every time I remember that its a puppet I get very surprised. It starts talking but I have no idea what it was saying, I don't think it was even words, just the feeling of it talking and it's general calm composure. The screaming at this point gets higher pitched.

My dream ends when it's dancing around for some reason and I hug it to show that I accept it as a person and that I'm not afraid of it. But right when I do the live face of the puppet becomes dull and his hand that is hugging me and patting me on the back feels cold and dead, like a piece of porcelain being hit against my bones. That horrified me and woke me up for quite some time.



So what I'm wondering is what can this dream mean really, also how is it that hugging the puppet backfired?? I gave it love and it gave me horrors, literally it wasn't even a nightmare until I hugged the puppet.

----------


## Kuvon

I've been in situations like this too, I came into my room to see a girl all in black, seemed to have a really pale face in my bed, and it was staring into my eyes, and I felt cold, I was shaking and fearing for my life, but something changed about me and I decided to get really close to it just a few inches away, and no matter how scary it may feel you have to embrace and fight against the fear. (I think I may of been slightly lucid, can't remember it was awhile ago). 

Afterwards.. shit got weird, I fucked her. 

But really if you did show it love, even if the thing felt cold and went dull, why does it scare you? Because you aren't accepting it, not all things are warm and soft, and beautiful to your eyes, you need to learn to really accept things for what they are and maybe you won't experience things like this.

----------


## PKJacker

I think the problem I had was I couldn't accept for what it was since I wasn't able to see what it actually was.

The face was unclear and it's clothes and personality changed, so I wasn't looking at what was truly staying the same.

And the weird thing about it is that I didn't actually feel any fear until I hugged it, I basically wanted to tell it that it was not something to be afraid of, but then I failed since I really didn't know what it was.




> and no matter how scary it may feel you have to embrace and fight against the fear.



It was kind of an ambush there of emotions since I didn't feel any fear before that point.


I don't really know how that will help me in other dreams other than maybe take a step back and really study who people are before I make judgements.

----------


## XTheDreamerX

That's super creepy. It reminds me of a dream/nightmare I had around two-three months ago.

It's a little difficult to remember now. This is basically what happened though.

I recieved this really creepy plush doll from a family member. It looked clown-ish, like the puppet in your dream, and it had black skin and hair, a pair of large button eyes and wide Cheshire-like smile. It scared the crap out of me, but I didn't want to get rid of it since it was a gift so I stuffed it in my closet. Sometime in the dream (either before or after I put it away in the closet) I was in my bed and saw the doll's face staring at me, watching me. I had a really bad feeling about it and thought it was possessed. I tried to convince my family, but they wouldn't believe me. Then one day it went missing from the closet and I freaked out. I made my mom help me search for it. After I couldn't find it I went to see if my mom had. I saw her crying in my bathroom and she said the doll killed my dad. I then looked over to my doorway and saw the doll standing there with a knife.

It was the creepiest thing...

----------


## Inspirer

Old age?

----------

